# tools of the hobby



## alfalfa

I am not a total newbie, but those of you longtime modle RR's, what tools do you know everyone should have that are just starting out?
And for those that have all of the basics what would be cool for advanced folks like yourselves?


----------



## tworail

What I will do is take a picture of each tool that I currently have in my box for modeling.. visual representation is the best.

Dang, reminds me I have most of tools at my somewhere else when I was running my steam engine during Xmas 

Have to get them back, all my good screwdrivers are in there.


----------



## shaygetz

Nary an airbrush or Dremel tool in the pile...cheap is good.


----------



## Boston&Maine

shaygetz said:


> Nary an airbrush or Dremel tool in the pile...cheap is good.


That is a nice chunk of tools... I have a knock-off verson of a Dremel, but I suck at using it anyways, so I would probably be better off without it...

LOL, I know I have most of that stuff around my house, but it is all over the place and is definatly not organized... I run from draw to draw trying to find just what I need 

P.S. - Do you go fishing, or was that just a keen idea?


----------



## shaygetz

Boston&Maine said:


> P.S. - Do you go fishing, or was that just a keen idea?


Keen idea, someone's castoff...I absolutely detest fishing, no patience for it at all. I admire folks who can do it though---when I have hooked one in the past, it was a thrill.


----------



## alfalfa

I don't fish either but I think I will get a tackle box. Now my tools are in a few cardboard boxes and It is a pain digging through trying to find what I need.
I have a dremmel that I hardly ever use. I often forget I even have it. Now I know what to cut my flex track with.


----------



## tworail

alfalfa said:


> I don't fish either but I think I will get a tackle box. Now my tools are in a few cardboard boxes and It is a pain digging through trying to find what I need.
> I have a dremmel that I hardly ever use. I often forget I even have it. Now I know what to cut my flex track with.


Yeah the Dremel with the disk attachment works great.

I have a $30 clone as well


----------



## T-Man

*Dremel/Black&Decker*

The power of a rotary tool. An 1130 Lionel Scout showing some age on the sides.










After exposure to a wire cup at level 3 on my newer B&D.The results speak for itself.











I like the quick twist chuck.


----------



## Boston&Maine

That is quite the improvement there T-Man... One question, how hard are you supposed to press the brush up against the metal? It seemed that I would always get these weird lines when I tried polishing stuff :dunno:


----------



## T-Man

*Practice makes Perfect*

Pressure is just practice. This took less Than a minute to do ,but it got HOT to the touch. Weird lines can come from using coarse wire. The cup I used was very fine. The picture doesn't show it but there are small pits from the original casting or removal of rust.
Tha'ts the advantage of having Runner's.Anything I try to do only improves them. Serious Collectors just swap them out with better quality.Then ,you step into the realm of original,reproduction,foreign imitation, and the dreaded NOS new old stock. After the demise of Madison Hardware there must be more Mint Lionel Trains than ever before.









Those little wires are nasty, wear eye protection, earplugs wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## cpfan

Know any dentists?

Their used picks etc are great for carving rocks and doing other stuff.

Also look for small clamps to hold items whilst painting.

Steve


----------



## Boston&Maine

T-Man said:


> Those little wires are nasty, wear eye protection, earplugs wouldn't hurt either.


Yea, I know they are... Every time I use the thing they fly up and hit my face... Is it normal for them to do that, or is that more evidence I am using too much pressure? Anyways, I need to start wearing better eye protection (I wear my regular glasses, but I should have goggles), it is by the grace of God that I have not lost an eye yet


----------



## T-Man

*High Tech Tool*

Just a little comon sense when using a drill. Use a 2 by 4, if your heavy handed.


----------



## train4myboys

cpfan said:


> Know any dentists?
> 
> Their used picks etc are great for carving rocks and doing other stuff.
> 
> Also look for small clamps to hold items whilst painting.
> 
> Steve


Try:

https://www.riogrande.com/home/

Get their tools catalog. Same tools as dentists but much cheaper. Any jeweler supply will have good tools to work on small parts, as well as many very unique tips for dremels, or flex-shaft tools that the jewelers use. They also have things like needle files and micro files, lots of sandpapers, and even simulated enamal if you want to paint some early steam engines in the bright colors of the day.


----------



## T-Man

*Wheel puller*

I purchased this through e bay and thought I'd do a short show and tell. It does work on regular steam drive wheels, but don't try it on smaller diesel drive wheels or you will just break the rim.I never used the original factory tool so I can't rate it.I was difficult to start and hard to keep straight. Once started it worked fine. If it looks like a modified battery terminal puller, it probably is. Judge for yourself.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I have seen those on eBay a lot T-Man, glad you could right a review for us... I have always thought about buying one, but then again I do not have any wheels that need pulling, LOL... You are right though, it is definitely a modified battery terminal puller or something


----------



## T-Man

*I can see now*

Seeing is believing!


----------



## fsm1000

Because I scratch build a lot of stuff I think the main tool is my scale ruler. From there hmmm. Clamps [clothes pegs do well as do womens hair clips], Picks of various sorts, TWO sets of files. One for wood and one for metal [I don't work in plastic but would have one for that if I did], I have paints and brushes, a dremel with hundreds of little things for it, Exacto knives, saws. Sheesh, hard to say what you need because it depends on what kind of modeler you are. If you are a scratch builder though then get quality tools as they will last a lifetime. Mine have


----------



## 4020deere

*Which Dremel?*

I know I want a Dremel, but which one is suffient for Model RR'ing? I saw the two cordless versions (7.2v & 10.8v) at Lowe's along witht the 200 and 300 series and the 400XPR. I don't really want to go overboard, but don't want to buy one and go, "Geeze I wish I woulda bought the......"


----------



## T-Man

I am a cord guy and I don't have a big layout to service. 
The general rule is the larger voltage the better for cordless. Same with drills. Wallmart has the carbide bit for 7. It will last for years. 
Bob


----------



## 4020deere

Yah, I'm leaning toward a cord model. Don't feel like futzing with all the battery garbage. I like a cordless tool, but when batteries go, it's expensive and half the time they cost more than what you paid for the tool. My layout isn't huge either, so I may just get the 200 series. Simple and fairly resonable in price.


----------



## T-Man

I am not sure of the models but variable speed is a must. I have has for thirty years and recently got a B&D refurb that has a quick twist lock . I use both.


----------



## 4020deere

That's the other question I meant to ask, but you answered it. I think the 200 series only has off/high/low settings. The higher end models have the variable speed. That answers that. Also, what are some of the "knock-offs" to the Dremel brand and are they just as reliable and durable?


----------



## T-Man

I am not sure of the models but variable speed is a must. I have had it for thirty years and recently got a B&D refurb that has a quick twist lock . I use both. Shop around Sears and B&D have them but Dremel has attachments. My old model doesn't take the modern attachments. I use the sanding drums to trim out epoxy work. I have found the speed too fast for polishing.The B&D was only 15 at a factory outlet. It is fine for the price it is replaceable but is reliable. Wear glasses when using the cutting disc and wire brushes.


----------



## fsm1000

I went to a place called "Princess Auto" here and got a cheapo 20 dollar one that had the flex cord with it. I can't use the flew cord with my dremel but that is ok.
ANyhow I have two rotary tools. BOTH are variable speed.
This is not only handy per se but also NEEDED as some of the attachments can only be used at the lower speeds and it is good to know you can use them at lower speeds.
MY opinion is to get the best variable speed, corded model you can buy of a dremel.
The attachments can be bought on an as needed basis later but the main tool is the most important part and will last you for years.
I have had mine for over a decade now and they work great still. The cheap one I use for when I need the flex cable attachment and the dremel I use for everything else.

ALWAYS wear safety glasses because that thing spins at about 90 mph and I have been hit in the face with broken pieces and bled.If that had been my eye instead I would probably be blind. This might look like a toy but in no way is it a toy. And it should be given the respect that ALL power tools should have. 

As for the drills and sanders and cut off tools etc etc you can often get like 100 or 500 on sale in kits. I use the fiber cut off tools now as so far they don't break. The old ones were brittle and broke often I found.

Anyhow that is my two cents, I hope it helps.


----------



## Southern

I have a cordless Dremel tool. If you want it you can have it. It is a P.O.S. Go with the corded one.


----------



## T-Man

Just to show what we are discussing. Note the variable wheel and
the hand lock for the bit on the B&D. The dremel was the first tool I got exclusively for working on trains.


----------



## Lester Perry

If I understand your original question correctly. I would say a good set of "jewelers" screwdrivers. believe it or not I just purchased a nice set at Lowes. The cheap ones are just that, cheap. Also good small wire cutters,get good ones. A soldering iron and solder. If you are over 30 yrs old a good lighted magnifying glass on an arm. I am the guy who will pay twice as much for a tool so I know I can use it more than once. Oh yeah one more thing, an old desk. I have been modeling for many years and just recently got an old desk to work on and love it. that should have been first thing I bought.


----------



## stationmaster

Here is a list of my tool box:

Sprue nippers
Precision Screwdrivers
Small vise 
X-Acto hobby knife set
X-Acto hobby socket set
Coupler spring tool
Cordless Dremel and accessories
Small needle nosed pliers
Battery operated soldering iron(wired will work)
Solder
Small hobby saws
Magnetic uncoupler
Extra couplers and retainers
Extra wheel sets
Extra decoders(I use socket type decoders)
Scissors
Rail cutters
Wire cutters
Glues(plastic cement and others)
Wood Popsicle sticks
Tooth picks
Foam eye shadow applicators
Sand paper
Rail cleaner(eraser type)
Sewing machine oil
Lightweight grease
Small piece of foam for a portable non-skid working surface
Small crank type hobby drill
Drill bits
Light bulbs
Various other repair parts
Small picks
Small brass and rubber head mallets
Plano tackle box

I have a bench the is even more equipped, but I find it hard to transport it. Andyes the tool box is full.

Bob


----------



## T-Man

*HO Track clips*

I found these at Walgreens.Silicone bands, great for holding track together on a tempoaray basis. Even come in black. The rubber ones I have now are ancient and rotted. I couldn't find the original post so I placed it here.











Update: Dollar Tree has a package of 500 for a dollar small in black-perdect for HO track.


----------



## stationmaster

I've added a larger tool box. Still will use the smaller one.

And just for giggles, I bought a new airbrush and compressor(a combo) from www.harborfreight.com. Quality of the set seems good. Some of the guys working on the nursing home's layout raved about it once I told them the price. And it is VERY portable. I would say that you could easily transport it to the club or a friend's house without any trouble.

Bob


----------



## T-Man

Sounds like a real good deal. One of these says I'll get one. It has the cup too.


----------

